# How I Restore Original Paint.



## 53Phantom

I thought I would share my method of restoring original paint. I am referring to paint which is faded, chalky, covered with surface rust, etc. Do this only if you are considering stripping and re-painting your bike. Some will argue with this method but, I have had excellent results . First, I use a 000 gray Scotch-Brite pad soaked with WD-40 to gently scrubb the old paint. Keep the surface wet with WD-40 to loosen the rust and dead paint being careful not rub through to the primer. Also, do not rub on any decals or pinstripping! Let the scotchbrite pad do the work. In a few minutes, you will see the original color and the surface will have a smoother feel. Next, wash everything with warm ,soapy water and dry. The next step is to buff the paint with a mild cleaner. I use Mcquires Finesse and a foam pad (you can do it by hand with a terry cloth rag as well) . This will bring the paint to a high gloss in a  very short time. Follow this with a good paste wax. I like plain ole Turtle wax myself. Thats about it. You want to make sure you used the gray 000 Scotbrite pad as some of them are very aggresive and will leave scratches. Home Depot has them in the paint department. Basically, what you are doing is removing surface rust and the top layer of paint which has turned chalky. Red is especially bad about fading and chalking out because of its high ore content. Of course, you want to practice this on an old ,discarded part first and only do this as a last resort before deciding to do a complete paint job. Your bike may not look brand new, but, it will be original and will look a whole lot better.


----------



## Rookie

So this method would work on this?


----------



## partsguy

No, that has pinstriping.


----------



## Rookie

So how do i fix where it says Schwinn?


----------



## partsguy

All you can do is gently buff it with some rubbing compound.


----------



## partsguy

Oh! Also, be aware that sometimes, the paint may not polish out due to the fact that the paint may not even be there any more and it is just a rusty scratch.


----------



## Andrew Gorman

It's a lot easier to rub out an original paint job than to repaint, and "It's only original once"...  A ca. 1900 bike turned out spectacularly well with pretty much this method- 000 steel wool, Brasso and rubbing compound.  Showed up a few ghosts of the original pinstriping, and I filled in areas of missing paint before the rub down everything is pretty well blended together.  It took some vigorous rubbing but a long narrow rag sped up the process.  JC Whitney used to sell "engine overhaul in a can"- if only there was something like that for nickel plating.  The Caswell kits look close, though if you remember all of your high school chemistry and have a way to dispose of the waste- DO NOT pour it down the sink!
http://www.caswellplating.com/kits/nickel.htm


----------



## markivpedalpusher

I use "0000" steal wool with wd40 then a polishing glaze. Always tape off your pin stripes with pin striping tape or you will loose them with the first wipe...


----------



## SirMike1983

I've had luck with Turtle Wax Polishing Compound and a Dremel Polishing soft drum on low to medium speeds. I mask off what I need to mask, then cover the surrounding area with cloth (the compound flies everywhere with the Dremel if you turn it up). It will kill decals and pinstripes, so you need to do those gently by hand. But for my latest set of rims, I de-laced and used TW Polishing Compound + Dremel to remove the top layer of paint as well as some house paint and home spray paint. Basically it strips the very top layer of affected paint, but does not strip down to primer. 

I use one of those soft felt Dremel polishing heads to do the work rather than killing my hands and wrists rubbing away. Keep the speed low and the pressure light.


----------



## 53Phantom

I would strongly advise against using steel wool becasue the steel wool particals actually imbed into the paint or bare metal and will casue it to rust. It may look fine now but, ina  few weeks, you'll start to see rust. The Scotch-Bright 000 pards are synthetic and will not cause rust. They also last allot longer .


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Never had a problem with steal wool in the past 5 years but I'm not saying what you said is wrong.


----------



## Andrew Gorman

I've had the steel wool problem happen with wood, but never with paint.


----------



## SirMike1983

Where I do use "wool" is on chrome parts. I like to use a mix of the Menotomy Bike Formula with _bronze wool_ or Choreboy. I avoid steel wool because I find it prone to leaving scratches.

On paint (as above), I stick to a felt polishing drum and fine automotive grade polish.


----------



## higgens

I use 2000 grit wet sanding payper then 3m rubbing compond. If its ben spray painted or brushed with house paint i use heavy duty easy off oven cleaner but only do a small spot at a time and wipe off with a rag. wood stipper werks too.


----------



## Elijaah

yeah.. it is the best way to restore original paint on a motor bike. I have used these techniques on my personal motor bike which is very helpful


----------



## willardm

This 1921 Crown was extremely faded and the white very yellowed.  Couldn't even tell if it was white or ivory.  I used the 000 steel wool with polishing compound to clean the paint about 7 years ago.  The bicycle looks as good today as when finished then.  The paint used on these bicycles was probably a lot thicker and more durable than on more modern bicycles so the same results may not be achieved.  I cleaned the nickel plating using a brass wire wheel and was quite pleased with the results.  Maintaining a good wax on the parts has kept the bicycle looking great.  I do agree that they're only original once and should be kept that way if possible.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

*willardm* you're bike came out great!


----------



## nans

Just wanted to put my two cents in and say that be careful when you are masking off any decals before rubbing it down with steel wool. I masked mine off with painters tape and when i pulled it off the some of the decals came off with it... Thanks for all who posted here on the good tips


----------



## River City Speed

I just did this to my CWC Western Flyer and it turned out great.  I used gray Scotchbrite and 3m rubbing compound and finished it up with Mothers Carnuba wax.





The paint on the other side is thin but I like the look overall.  The bike is clean and fresh, yet still retains all of it original patina.


----------



## fordsnake

River City Speed, two thumbs up on the look of your ride and the patina turned out nice too.


----------



## Newbie

Where can one find this rubbing compound and what is a good name brand to look for?


----------



## nans

Check auto stores. They sell all sorts of rubbing compound. 3M or Meguiars


----------

